# Do Cats/Kittens remember?



## Tigeress_R2 (Jul 19, 2003)

I was just wondering peoples opinion on whether or not cats/kittens remember previous owners and/or other feline family. It seems like animals very on adjustment to new faces. OH and a note on the side, I was wondering how many people on the forum have maine coons... Thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

With other cats the work mainly on scent, thats why when some cats come back from a vets trip the remaining ne fights because they no longer recognise each other.

When my boyfriend got pebbles from the people across the road he took her back to meet her sister a month or so later, aparently they didnt get on toooo well 

As for people I guess it depends on how long, when ive been away for 2 weeks they look ever so happy to see me again.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I got my cat Stormy as a birthday gift from my sister when she was 2 months old...9 months later, I wound up with her sister Winnie, because my sister couldn't afford to care for her any more. They hit it off right away like they remembered they were sisters! Now they're 8 years old and don't get along as well anymore  

And another story is When my other sister visits from W.V. she bring her kitty Smokey along and Chuckie and Spyder alway remember him and those 3 get along just fine. When my sister goes back home, they always search for Smokey for the next day or two.


----------



## Tigeress_R2 (Jul 19, 2003)

As of right now I have five cats all different ages and all from different times. They seem perfectly happy now. Even the kitten that we got 3 days ago seems veryy very happy now. He was part of a group of strays which also included his mother. I was worried because him and his mom we ALWAYS together. It seems as though he has become VERY VERY VERY attached to me and my fiance in these last couple of days. He follows us every where, sleeps with us all night ans is right now while I am trying to type this just all over me. Well, I was just wondering peoples opinions. thanx


----------



## sleeperalty (Jan 10, 2004)

I dont have any sibling stories to share, but my cat remembers people very well. If someone comes to my house that she doesnt like, she hisses at them and wont let them touch her willingly. if she likes you, she will come up to you and let you pet her all day long. and if you are a female (only females) she will play in your hair. But it doesnt matter if you are there everyday, or just every so often. She remembers people at least.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I read on about.com that cats will remember things that are important to them. He remembers me and Justin and where his food dish is, but when my mom came to visit, he didn't remember her even though he'd lived with her for seven years (he hadn't seen her for two). 

My guess is that they probably recognize scent more than sight, but that's just speculation.


----------



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry to dig up an ancient post but I once had a maine **** cat. He had lived in 8 different houses until he "went to live with another family." Anyways, he had lived at our last house for many years, but that house was a half a mile from the 6th house. Having a 7th house inbetween the time line, I would have thought there would be no confusion as to where he lived now.

Well, every now and then the 6th house would call their realtor (my mom) asking about the cat, questioning why he kept coming over there, meowing and scratching at the door. One day they opened the door and he ran inside. One of the times he ran inside, he ran all the way upstairs and into what used to be my bedroom.

I dont know what his problem was, but appearntly he still thought he lived there, even after all those years of not.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

My cat is a DLH, but has a strong Maine **** influenced look, voice, and personality. Growing up, I had a failed MC breeder queen who was spayed and given to us as a gift.

My neighbour is the one who found her as a stray. Since she worked in a vet's office and shelter and had another cat in the house, she did all of the preliminary blood tests (FIV, etc) in their garage before bringing the cat into the house (at the shelter, they thought she was unadoptable because of her "nasty" disposition, so my neighbour asked me if I'd have a go with her because I grew up with a MC and knew the quirks...she wasn't nasty, just scared and abused). Anyhow, this same neighbour gave Assumpta her booster shots at our house to avoid another stressful vet trip. To this day, the cat HATES her, and hisses at her whenever she visits (but loves her husband!). This cat is about the only living creature I've known to dislike this woman, so I can only guess that she remembers the blood tests, trip to the shelter, and shots.

Same cat also hates my mother-in-law (gooood Kittycat!), because the first time she saw her, she rushed over and picked her up like a baby (advanced lack of grandchildren disease) and started squeaky-talking at her (cat smacked her in the face, jumped down, and ran to me for protection). Now whenever she visits, Assumpta just sits at the top of the stairs and hisses at her.

Then again, things like "don't beat up the dog," "it's not time for dinner yet," and "get out of the garbage" are things we have to be reminded of on a semi-daily basis, so obviously, some things are more memorable than others :wink:


----------

